# Solved: DVDRan CD ROM Drive



## AdrianJones (Jul 12, 2003)

The dvd cd rom drive has stop working on checking device driver i got a message saying windows cannot load the device driver for hardware.The driver may be corrupted or missing (code 39) could use a little help
O/S Windows XP Home Edition
thanks
adrian jones


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

rgt click the drive , properties ,hardware and start the trouble shooting wizzard from there first


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Fix for missing DVD/CD drives.

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG
You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fixcd.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
------------------------------ Use text before this line --------------------------------


----------



## AdrianJones (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi
Have tried what you suggested but it did not work i got a message saying Cannot import C:\Documents and settings\adrianjones\My Documents\fixcd.reg.The specified file is not a registry script.You can only import registry files from within the registry editor.
thanks
adrian jones


----------



## AdrianJones (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi
Have done as you suggested but the DVD CD ROM Drive still does not work
thanks
adrian jones


----------



## AdrianJones (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi
Problem is now solved drive working ok now thanks for your help
Take care stay safe and enjoy life
Good-bye and good luck
adrian jones


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What was the solution?

BTW, *You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------



## AdrianJones (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi
The solution i found go to system properties
click on Hardware
click on device driver
click on DVD/CDRom drives
click on DVD/CD Rom
click on uninstall
next open the hardware wizard which detected new hardware 
then i followed the on screen instructions to reinstall the DVD/CD Rom Drive
works fine now
thanks for your help
take care stay safe and enjoy life
good luck
adrian jones


----------



## AdrianJones (Jul 12, 2003)

hi
Promlem is solved 
thanks for your hep
Take Care Stay Safe and Enjoy Life
Good Luck
adrian Jones


----------



## mylastreckoning (Dec 3, 2007)

my DVD/CD-ROM drive (ATAPI DVD W DH16W1P ATA Device) is not working none of my disks i insert are being read and in the Computer file it doesnt show the driver at all then in the Device Manager when i click on it (ATAPI DVD W DH16W1P ATA Device) under General in the Device status box it says

" This device cannot start. (Code 10)
Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."

yet when i click on 'Check for solutions' it does nothing till my next log in and even then its no help because it say that there is no solution 
will the uninstalling process work for this problem too because i dont want to do it and have the PC not be able to locate it later and if some one has a differant and sure solution please help me also keep in mind that my windows program is Vista... i think its home edition not to sure on that one anyways for those who can help me please contact me at ([email protected]) thanks

Driver Info

ATAPI DVD W DH16W1P ATA Device

Device type: DVD/CD-ROM Drives
Manufacturer: (Standard CD-ROM Drives)
Location: Location 1 (Channel 0. Target 1. Lun 0)

Provider: Microsoft
Date: 6-21-2006
Version: 6.0.6000.16386
Digital signature: Microsoft Windows


----------



## jamiepsp (Jan 19, 2008)

ive got the same problem as the person above i cant find out what code 10 is and how to resolve the problem if anyone could help it would be well apprecitated as i dont have a clue what to do

thanks


----------



## mylastreckoning (Dec 3, 2007)

keep in mind that this only temporarily fixes the problem it may go out again every so often

ok this is my method:
go into control panel click hardware and sound then click device manager then open the
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, file, now u should see sumthn that says IDE Channel 0, single click it, u should now have in the tool bar at top 3 new icons 1 with an arrow pointing up, a pc with an X, and a pc with an arrow pointing down click the last 1 to disable the controller then restart the computer go back into the device manager and enable the controller u just disabled then go into computer and check to see if the drive is there if not then disable all the Controllers that "can be" disabled restart and enable them, it should be there after that ive found that it mainly happens mainly when u perform an update to the system.


----------



## mylastreckoning (Dec 3, 2007)

oh if u dont see IDE Channel 0 then just disable them all lol


----------

